# Game Room Photos?



## tidalwdave

I did a search but didn't find a topic from it. Is there a thread for "Show Your Game Room Photos"?


If not, show them here. I'm curious as to what is a "Game Room". I have a den with an electronic dart board, a plasma TV with my video games hooked up to it with 5.1 surround, and a pinball machine, with space for a second pin to be purchase shortly.


Outside the den is the family room with the pool table, a 55 inch HDTV, a foosball table, and the kegorator (sp). Does this room combo make a "Game Room", or is it like the home theater, where you have to have a dedicated room? (I do have a dedicated theater, upstairs).


----------



## jsgregg

That sure sounds like a game room to me. And it only seems right that you start the ball rolling with pics of your own. Pretty sure that will inspire others to share. Mine will be completed by SB Sunday and I will post mine as well.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsgregg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sure sounds like a game room to me. And it only seems right that you start the ball rolling with pics of your own. Pretty sure that will inspire others to share. Mine will be completed by SB Sunday and I will post mine as well.



I just moved into our new house a month ago. It's not up to speed yet for a photo shoot.










If I find my compact flash reader, I'll try to get some photos this weekend.


Good luck with getting yours done!


----------



## DinoT

I have some pics on my website. Click on the link in my sig. I have them spread across the arcade pictures and bar pictures.


----------



## berniejr

DinoT, nice rooms you have setup there. I have a couple of questions about your space. What are the room domensions of each of your spaces? Also I noticed that you have some type of touch screen monitor in you bar area, what's its function?


----------



## str1der

Here's a few pics of mine. In some of the Pics you can see some of my movie props and autograph pics. I built the bar, Mame machine, and the poker table. I made the table so it could fold and be moved to the side when room is needed. Sorry for the pic size. I couldn't figure out how to make them thumbnails until clicked on.


----------



## hdtheater

str1der,


Love the Poker Table. Is it DIY or did you purchase it? Love to see plans or location where you got it.


----------



## HeyNow^

Str1der,


WoW! Nice work and craftmanship! Looks like a fun place.


----------



## andrewjh009

Nice rooms guys


----------



## tidalwdave

Those are some nice rooms! Hopefully I'll be able to get some shot up of my room(s) this weekend. I have the photos, but I need to by a reader to get the off the cards and onto my computer.


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> str1der,
> 
> 
> Love the Poker Table. Is it DIY or did you purchase it? Love to see plans or location where you got it.




Thanks for the compliments. It's a DIY. I just read a lot of info at this forum.

http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/


----------



## reedl


My "Game Room" is my basement. The part of the basement that contains all the games is not finished, but I really like it the way it is.

http:// pblq.com/arcade.html 


Reedl


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reedl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My "Game Room" is my basement. The part of the basement that contains all the games is not finished, but I really like it the way it is.
> 
> http://xy.tv/reedl/arcade.html
> 
> 
> Reedl



Wow, you have a lot of toys. You have more stuff than me.

















That's going to be a pain in the butt to move all that stuff out though when you finish off that part of the basement.


----------



## hdtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *str1der* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. It's a DIY. I just read a lot of info at this forum.
> 
> http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/




Well it looks damn good!!


----------



## DinoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berniejr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DinoT, nice rooms you have setup there. I have a couple of questions about your space. What are the room domensions of each of your spaces? Also I noticed that you have some type of touch screen monitor in you bar area, what's its function?




Bernie,

Thanks for the comments. My arcade room is 12'x17', my Home Theater is 21'x13' and my bar is 18'x12'. The touchscreen on my bar table is a Megatouch Vibe running Force 2005.5 software. It is basically a game machine.

You can find out more about Megatouch at http://www.meritind.com/


----------



## Watson5

str1der,


Very cool, I really like the folding poker table. I'm looking for a slot machine. Can you tell me where you got yours?


----------



## chinadog

I've got some catching up to do, I see. I've got the dedicated HT room, game room with pool table and bar. I'm putting in a 42" LCD in the bar this weekend as well. One of my next projects is build a poker table (top to fit over an existing table). I also want to build a MAME machine. Here's one of my albums with pictures.

http://public.fotki.com/bketterl/ear...theater_shots/ 


Bud


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Watson5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> str1der,
> 
> 
> Very cool, I really like the folding poker table. I'm looking for a slot machine. Can you tell me where you got yours?



This is where I got mine.

Gaku's


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got some catching up to do, I see. I've got the dedicated HT room, game room with pool table and bar. I'm putting in a 42" LCD in the bar this weekend as well. One of my next projects is build a poker table (top to fit over an existing table). I also want to build a MAME machine. Here's one of my albums with pictures.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/bketterl/ear...theater_shots/
> 
> 
> Bud



Catching up right.... That looks awesome. Wish I could actually dedicate my family room to a theater like that. I've got a nice 65" Hitachi HD in there but wish I could commit it to a theater like yours.


----------



## chinadog

Thanks str1der. Took me about 18 months to finish out the basement. What I mean about catching up was all the different gaming machines these guys have... I'd love a slot machine, pinball machine, MAME machine... starting to run out of room though. Don't get me wrong, the room is gonna make for a great Superbowl party this weekend!


Bud


----------



## jeeper

All the rooms look great! Keep those pictures coming. Here are a few pictures of my gameroom. Unfortunately the room is only 10' x 12'....I can only fit 6 pinball machines in there at one time. So the collection is changing all the time (the pictures are from different years). There is also a dart board in the room....and a couple beer cans as decoration.


This room is in basement, right next to theater with is 18' x 20' and there is a bathroom right around corner (just past the Temple of Doom signed poster that can be seen in one picture).


Steve


You can also go to

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/mich_jeeper/ 


to see additional pictures of games and theatre


----------



## Jim_F

Please pardon my photography, but here are some pics of my basement gameroom. First some "before" shots:

Before 


Presently, it's looking quite a bit better:

Entry 

The neon says "GAMEROOM" (to eliminate any doubt) Below the sign, barely visible, is a Megatouch Force Radion. The entertainment center contains the equipment that's been retired from my livingroom setup.

ToM and TSPP 

Pool table and MAME cocktail 

Dartboard 

One view of "Pinball Alley" 

Another view of Pinball Alley


----------



## str1der

Nice setup. I would love to have that ToM.


----------



## tidalwdave

Man Jim, you have all the pinball machines I'd love to have but can't afford. How many years did it take to get that collection?


----------



## Jim_F

Thanks! I started buying pinballs about 3 years ago. My side door to fame is the fact that my ToM is the one featured in most of the ipdb.org photos.


----------



## Karman

*str1der* - Where did you pick up the black stands that two of your pachislos are sitting on? I've been looking for something like that for my Speed Racer.


----------



## tidalwdave

Okay, I FINALLY took some photos of my "gameroom". We just moved into the house, a few months back, but we are finally getting things unpacked and it's almost a home. I still need to paint the theater room and hang some pictures.


Anyway, I don't have a gameroom, I have rooms with game/fun type stuff in them. I couldn't find a house with a basement for a good price, which is what I wanted so I could have a full dedicated gameroom. So, I just used different rooms for different things.


All photos are here.... http://tbas2k.com/Gameroomweb/ 


For those that don't like to click on links, some photos are below.


----------



## tidalwdave




----------



## SurfHB

Well.....I don't have a game room yet to go woth my dedicated theater. But my wife's cousin, is the one that got me started in this Home Theater thing has a REALLY nice one. Here is a link to his site: You will have to go though the pics to see the gameroom part.

Jolleywood Cinema 


He is one this forum somewhere... 


Thanks Troy!!


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karman* /forum/post/0
> 
> *str1der* - Where did you pick up the black stands that two of your pachislos are sitting on? I've been looking for something like that for my Speed Racer.




Sorry Karman been away from the thread for awhile. I got those at Meijer's they are night stands. I really like them.


----------



## reedl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, you have a lot of toys. You have more stuff than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to be a pain in the butt to move all that stuff out though when you finish off that part of the basement.



I actually like the arcade in its current state. I will probably never finish that area. OTOH if I expand the house, then perhaps I will make a seperate area for all my games which will allow expansion. Since I a pretty full now (I added another pinball recently so it is really packed in), I have to sell something to add another item, and I dislike the idea of selling anything.....


Reedl


----------



## chiliman

Here's my play room. I'd like to add another pinball and change up the color scheme (it really isn't that red...poor color management on the digital. It's more maroon with a darker tan)

http://gallery.avsforum.com/showgall...0&ppuser=61836 


Randy


----------



## Mr.Tim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I FINALLY took some photos of my "gameroom". We just moved into the house, a few months back, but we are finally getting things unpacked and it's almost a home.




By 'we' do you mean you and your dog?


My wife would never agree do that.


If you have WAF, god bless her.. you are one lucky man!


Tim


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiliman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's my play room. I'd like to add another pinball and change up the color scheme (it really isn't that red...poor color management on the digital. It's more maroon with a darker tan)
> 
> http://gallery.avsforum.com/showgall...0&ppuser=61836
> 
> 
> Randy



Yeah, my last theater had a dark red color scheme. It is hard to capture the true color even with a good camera.


What pin are you looking to ad?


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Tim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By 'we' do you mean you and your dog?
> 
> 
> My wife would never agree do that.
> 
> 
> If you have WAF, god bless her.. you are one lucky man!
> 
> 
> Tim



Well, my wife really doesn't like any of the game or theater stuff. She does have three dogs though to keep her busy!


----------



## Pigpen

I would love to a pinball machine. but just can't bring myself to dropping over 1000 dollars. Are they incredibly hard to work on? If not, does anyone know anywhere in the Southeast that sells them cheap?


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pigpen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would love to a pinball machine. but just can't bring myself to dropping over 1000 dollars. Are they incredibly hard to work on? If not, does anyone know anywhere in the Southeast that sells them cheap?



What type of pin where you looking to buy? Most of the ones made in the late 80's and newer will cost over $1,000. Some over 3k if it's a popular title.


To avoid shipping fees, try not to buy on eBay. Plus, you can't really see what you are getting. Go to Mr. Pinball on the Internet and see what is for sale in your area. You can do a search by machine or state to see what others have for sale.


Depending on the title and your experience with electronic, they can be very hard to maintain. The difficulty also varies by title. Even changing some burnt out bulbs can be a pain.


If you have issues with a pin, you can always pay someone to fix it for 50-100 per hour plus travel time. Or, you can learn to fix them your self with the help of other collectors in your area.


I'm only at the light bulb/switch problem ability right now, as I'm just a beginner. First pin was about four months ago. Once you buy one, you won't be able to stop until you have either no more money, or no more space. I've hit both of those limits.







Well, I can maybe get one more.


----------



## Pigpen

Like most things in life, it seems as if my pinball tastes are quite expensive. The games at the top of my list are 1) No Good Go'fers (I'm a high school golf coach) 2) Simpson's Pinball Party 3) Addams Family 4) Indiana Jones 5) World Cup Soccer


Thanks for all the advice and I'm def. going to browse around. I'm trying to fill my 3rd bedroom with games (Mortal Kombat II, NBA Jam, etc...) and a couple of pins. On a teacher's salary (and a girlfriend about to be in med school), I think its going to take longer than I would like.


So in honor of the thread(no picture), I have one game NFL Blitz Gold/NBA on NBC in a 10 x 10 room.


----------



## candycab

@chiliman .. Youre wall unit is outstanding !


I dont have a dedicated space to play but I own several machines and a couple of pins [ @ reedl one is a Genesis Pin, never seen anyone else who has one till now ] that reside in storage until I get back to living in a house vs an upstairs apartment thats only 655sf


I do keep a Capcom cab that I build up for my Playstation back in 95, which is great for the emulated retro discs from Namco, Williams etc. Along with the one cab I will probably never give up A.P.B.



































I have a nice little SNK SC19-4 [ where my screen name comes from ] with an MV1-F in it for MVS since Im low on space and need some variety now and then.


Its also Jamma so I swap vrious boards now and then.












A couple of older pics of the two here



















The bicycle is a Proflex 857/956 [ seems like someone always asks ]

Console gaming gets done in the Bedroom on the pj



















Hope I didnt bore you guys too much with my old junk


----------



## aegisx

That APB is nice


----------



## candycab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aegisx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That APB is nice



I rescued that from an arcade back in 1992










Other than the few parts of missing side art you can see in the pic its super clean, no fading burn marks etc .. A good amount of burn in, but too me anyway that gives it charachter and somehow enriches the experience while playing as its really only noticeable in attract mode











Ive got some better pics of it somewhere.


----------



## Mindwarper

Here is my video game room.


----------



## Kingcarcas

Very nice stuff people.


----------



## vercity

See alot of people loving the old school arcade machines


----------



## tank3467

These are all some sweet setups.


----------



## PENDRAG0ON

 http://aff.clicdev.com/f/index.php?trk=aff&showtopic=33 

A list of gaming setups from gamefaqs and gamersperspective users. Should give a few ideas.


----------



## reedl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candycabI dont have a dedicated space to play but I own several machines and a couple of pins [ @ reedl one is a Genesis Pin, never seen anyone else who has one till now* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...



The Genesis is a very interesting machine in my mind. The two ramps are real cool, and fun to play, but the system-80 boards are a pain in the neck to keep running. It was almost as bad as the system-1 games. It is a strange machine in terms of features, and sounds, but fun to play.


Of course the under playfield "mummy" is a cool feature. I have constantly thought about something else to put in that area when the shield moves (perhaps a small doll or the like), but have not come up with something that would be cool enough.


Reedl


----------



## aegisx

The first time I heard of Genesis I thought it would have music from the group.. that would be cool


----------



## DMFdavid

My wife let me decorate this room, so I went a little overboard. Still adding to it as time goes on.


david


----------



## DMFdavid

Second set of the photos...


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMFdavid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife let me decorate this room, so I went a little overboard. Still adding to it as time goes on.
> 
> 
> david



To me, gamerooms look better with a bunch of junk in them.










Too bad my room is to small to fill up with the fun stuff like that.


----------



## taylor34

Here's some of my photo's:

http://usergallery.myhomegameroom.com/gallery/taylor34


----------



## rastargate

My game area... Pool table - MKII and Star wars Pinball


----------



## klindy

Very nice!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastargate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My game area... Pool table - MKII and Star wars Pinball


----------



## quickplace1

This may be a girl's point of view but wow - forget the gameroom, check out your view. I just want more pics of the whole place. Very nice!!!


----------



## charlie3133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickplace1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be a girl's point of view but wow - forget the gameroom, check out your view. I just want more pics of the whole place. Very nice!!!




Do a search for Han Solo.


He has some awesome 'views', but some you may not appreciate as much as the male members of this forum LOL


----------



## quickplace1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie3133* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do a search for Han Solo.
> 
> 
> He has some awesome 'views', but some you may not appreciate as much as the male members of this forum LOL




Wow - that is actually very cool! Of course this is coming from a girl who owns a few master replica light sabers and the storm trooper helmet. 

Okay - found the other Han Solo thread. LOL.

While I do appreciate the loft and Solo, your right - I probably don't appreciate the other 'views' as much as most on this forum!!


----------



## evileye

Here's mine:

http://usergallery.myhomegameroom.com/gallery/evileye


----------



## Karman

Mark - are you on the GAPAS email list?


----------



## cjrivera

Wow, nice setups everyone. I love all the arcade and pinball machines. They really make for a great game room. I'm especially envious of all the pinball machines and have always wanted one, but no place to put it (and can't afford it). Maybe I'll look into a MAME machine... it might fit in the room better.


Here's a few pics of my room...


----------



## HeyNow^

Nice room CJ. Where did you get your jersey frames?


----------



## cjrivera

Thanks.

A local frame shop. They did a good job, but it was not the cheapest option...


----------



## tidalwdave

That's a classy looking game room CJ, congrats!


----------



## tidalwdave

We added another pin to the collection since the last time I posted photos. I can only get seven in this room. It's pretty tight in there. Now I'm out of space and will have to start putting them in the dining room.


----------



## whiskey > work

^^^that's sick!!!


----------



## evileye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark - are you on the GAPAS email list?



Yes. Unfortunately, I've only made it to one party so far. Seems like every time someone picks a party date I've already got some plans for that weekend. I hope to make it to more in the future.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^that's sick!!!



Thanks! I'm addicted.


----------



## Gerrits

I think pins are like tatoos. Once you get one, you start planning for the next one!


----------



## Gerrits



































I know, I need a new TV


----------



## tidalwdave

That's a nice set up Gerrits!


The beer bottles on the floor near the right speaker adds a nice touch!


----------



## tleavit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerrits* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I need a new TV





LOL!!! Your cats looking at you like "food" in that picture.


----------



## Gerrits

It's probably time for new pictures huh? Those beer bottles are authentic Michelob Golden Draft Light!


----------



## cjrivera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tleavit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Your cats looking at you like "food" in that picture.



I thought he was looking to see if you had left, so he could jump back up on your pool table...


----------



## whiskey > work

damn that cat is freaky! Get that thing some catnip instead of the moonshine


----------



## w4rp

gerrits that checkered floor is so retro lol.


----------



## Gerrits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *w4rp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> gerrits that checkered floor is so retro lol.



My wife is a rabid NASCAR fan. We have not one, but two Dale Jr. stand ups. The basement was only partially finished when we bought the house. The area with the checkered foor was bare concrete. The ceiling above was suspended. I told her that I would incorporate a NASCAR theme if we could remodel. She thought that was great. It gave me an excuse to rebuild my pool table. The floor is suppose to be a checkered flag. I'm not sure what we're going to do with Dale Earnhardt Jr. changing sponsors and numbers. It's really more of a beer theme than anything else anyway. All I need is a new tv. That was in the budget when we remodeled last year. Now it's not even close to being approved by the head of the appropriations committee(wife)!


----------



## IrishLegend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastargate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My game area... Pool table - MKII and Star wars Pinball



O.K. You win!


----------



## whiskey > work

yeah that guy's stuff is basically untouchable.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IrishLegend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> O.K. You win!



Okay, don't get me wrong, rastargate has a nice loft/view. But, does that make it a nice gameroom? You say he wins and is untouchable, but if you had the choice between his pool table and couple games, is that a gameroom?


Don't get me wrong. If you said, "Hey, let's go to rastargate's place and shoot some pool and have a few beers". I'd be all over it, but if I wanted to play some gameroom games, his place wouldn't be my first choice...


So, that opens up another topic. Would you pick a gameroom with more games, or one with a setting if you had to pick a gameroom to go to for a weekend night?


Fair topic and probably not brought up much.


In my area and surrounding states, we don't have flats like that. Our gamerooms are in a house. So, while the setting is cool, and I'd go there to party, it's not really the most top of the line gameroom with the coolest party toys.


Opinoins?.......


----------



## Gerrits

Though I like the pimp pad, I'm guessing it's more for looks. It's also not the center of attention either. The whole place is set up for entertaining. With women running around like he has, the games are not where the action is! If you go to jeffspinballpalace.com, you will see some awesome game rooms. They are not the kind of game rooms that would cater to the "in" crowd though. More like grown men who miss their childhood,or the eighties for that matter. I'm probably just jealous of the pimp pad!


----------



## mbott1701

Nice pics, guys!










Here are some pics of my man-cave....

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../basement3.jpg 

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../basement2.jpg 

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../basement1.jpg 

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...iewFromTV2.jpg (wide angle)


I have a Sega Star Trek upright and it will go down there too once it's done getting referbished.


----------



## tidalwdave

Nice set up mbott1701. It'd be a great place to watch some football. Do you guys ever watch any games down there? If so, who's your favorite team? The Saints?










I love the bar and Ultracade!


----------



## mbott1701

^ LOL. Love 'dem Saints!










Seriously though, thanks for the feedback.

I actually just finished up the basement, so this will be my first season to watch football down there. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Gerrits

mbott1701, You have a bigger, better version of what I have. Nice work on the bar. I would kill for a little more room. I like your taste in pictures. The street scene with the car and street lights. I have that as well. It doesn't really match my basement, put I've had it for so long I can't bare to part with it. Good work!


----------



## mbott1701

Thanks Gerrits. I had a picture in my head of what I wanted the bar to look like and then kinda just scratch built it from there.


----------



## DocCorn

CJRivera,


Wow! Very impressive game room. The lighting looks awesome. If you don't mind me asking, what brand of lighting is this and where did you get it?


----------



## Tigre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice pics, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my man-cave....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sega Star Trek upright and it will go down there too once it's done getting referbished.




Your game room is #1 in my book. Gotta support a fellow Eagles fan


----------



## cjrivera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocCorn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CJRivera,
> 
> 
> Wow! Very impressive game room. The lighting looks awesome. If you don't mind me asking, what brand of lighting is this and where did you get it?



A company called Bruck Lighting

http://www.brucklightingsystems.com/


----------



## Slew

Finally getting around to posting a few pics of my oak bar and a couple of games.


----------



## tidalwdave

Slew, how do you like NGG? What kind of shuffleboard is that? Do you have a shot of the whole thing? How long is it and how do you play it? Is it like darts and you shoot for the bullseye?


----------



## Slew

NGG is a great game, although having just one pin it does get a bit boring and sometimes sits for a few weeks without a play. It isn't easy like some games and the 2 gopehers provide some amusing comments. Guests seem to like it. I have a sports theme in the room and my wife liked the looks of it (seal of approval) so it came home.


I have a few other pics of the shuffleboard posted in another Game Room Equipment thread. The cabinet was built by me and it went through a couple of revisions before I had it perfected. I had the playing board built by National Shuffleboard in Goderich, Ontario, Canada. The playing surface is 11' x 2' and is 3" thick solid maple. That width was the widest that I could have it made due to the width of the planer being used. I drove there myself and painted the circles and lines myself before they laid on the final coat of resin.


If you have ever seen the winter sport of Curling, that is what we play on it with the rings. To play a standard shuffle game we can use the lines. In Curling the objective is to be closest to the middle of the ring after the last rock is thrown. You count 1 point for each rock that is closer to the middle that your opponents clostest rock. It's fun because you might put up a center guard with your first rock then try to hide behind it. Take outs and bump backs are part of the strategy. We use the bumpers most times but can also play without them. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DavidinCT

Guys ! keep up the pictures, I have a room that is my "man-cave" that is a blank canvas. I also have a 6' pool table (needs some work) and 5 full size arcade games (a star wars cockpit in my collection). These pictures are giving me plenty of ideas, keep 'em comming !!!!


----------



## taylor34

 http://usergallery.myhomegameroom.co...lbumListPage=1 


There's about 125 game rooms on there to look at. Hope that helps.


Taylor34


----------



## gangrene

Here's my cave, and all the stuff that goes on in there...

The Bunker 


I am working on two Mame cabinets (and a bunch of other things), but keep getting distracted by having parties .


I actually have a category of things I would like to fix, called " The Warts " I would love any advice I can get on fixing them!


Mike


----------



## tidalwdave

Mike, what kind of set up is that? Looks like a big group gathering place for online games?


----------



## gangrene




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/11481195
> 
> 
> Mike, what kind of set up is that? Looks like a big group gathering place for online games?



It's my basement. But, it is more than online games. I've had a recent boardgame fetish, and lots of stuff happens in The Analog Room as well. I have a whole section of the blog for Analog reviews and such, here .

http://www.bunkerguts.com/blog/?cat=16


----------



## tidalwdave

Wow, you never see gamerooms with board games in them anymore!


Good stuff


----------



## DavidinCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/11485150
> 
> 
> Wow, you never see gamerooms with board games in them anymore!
> 
> 
> Good stuff



Never see them, maybe, but, you always got to have a few of the classics hanging around for the game. I'd like to have (but don't own) a FRANKLIN MINT MONOPOLY complete with the stand and matching chairs (at least 2). Always a big monoploy fan and good player.


Guys and gals, keep 'em coming !!! Some nice looking rooms, also some that I could only dream of....


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/11485150
> 
> 
> Wow, you never see gamerooms with board games in them anymore!
> 
> 
> Good stuff



Indeed!


I put storage in the basement theater for a bunch of board games.... the kids will break out Monopoly or Life during a sleepover...


----------



## gangrene

I'm glad to hear that you guys are interested in board games. I know this will sound like heresy, but after I got all my gear up and running, I felt like I wasn't really connecting with my friends and for that matter, my wife. Board games give back the face to face that movies and video games takes away.


If you guys want to try something other than Monopoly, check out www.boardgamegeek.com , and I'll keep putting up board game reviews/session reports in the Bunker Project Log .


----------



## gangrene

Oops... I forgot to mention that I wrote up a post that shows the majority of the internal wiring of the Bunker Lan .

http://www.bunkerguts.com/blog/?p=62


----------



## gangrene

I just put up a post about what The Analog Room was before. It is still sort of a game room... sort of. Hopefully you will find it amusing... my wife didn't.

The X-Mods Debacle.


----------



## Fred334

I really enjoyed looking through the pics of everyones game rooms. I might be tempted to put some up of my own.


----------



## tidalwdave

Do It!


----------



## Raymond23

OK, this is my first post. Here are some pics of my rec room. They are slightly out of date since I have 2 major additions. First, I put a 70-in-1 cocktail arcade table behind the sectional. I also put a custom made mahogany poker table between thw bar and the stairs. There is a 42" plasma and game system behind the doors next to the fireplace. It also has a surrond sound wired into the ceiling....


----------



## mbott1701

Hey Raymond.

Very nice set up! Looks awesome!


Do you have any pics of the 70-in-1 cockatail yet? I ended up going for an Ultracade cocktail myself. It get sa lot pf play between myself and the kids.


----------



## tidalwdave

Hey Raymond, I love that bar set up!


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbott1701* /forum/post/11710685
> 
> 
> Hey Raymond.
> 
> Very nice set up! Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of the 70-in-1 cockatail yet? I ended up going for an Ultracade cocktail myself. It get sa lot pf play between myself and the kids.



Looks like this. I may post a more extensive thread about this topic later. I moved it to behind the sectional.










BTW, I also converted one of the bedrooms next to the man-cave into a homegym:


----------



## mbott1701

Cool! Nice fitness room. My brother has a similar set up. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Phantasea466

You guys/gals have some NICE game rooms! I'm in the process of finishing a portion of my basement and turning it into a Theater/Game room. Burnswick 8' table was delivered last Friday. Here's a few pictures.




















we still have a LOT of work to do like the Bar area, Wall posters & Paintings, Home Theater aka TV, Receiver, Speakers etc.......


Would also like to make a card table to fit over an existing standard table and maybe a pinball machine on down the road.


More pictures of my basement project can be found on my photobucket account listed in my signature. Click on Home Improvement and then Basement.


Thanks for the pictures guys, I have all kinds of ideas now!


----------



## tidalwdave

Looking great so far Damon. It's nice and clean down there, you need to break that room in!










Good luck on getting the basement finished.


Dave


----------



## AJRogers

Nice.


----------



## Phantasea466




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/11999027
> 
> 
> Looking great so far Damon. It's nice and clean down there, you need to break that room in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on getting the basement finished.
> 
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave,


We've been playing pool quite a bit lately







Plan on getting the base boards in this weekend.


----------



## tleavit

My project is officially designated a TH/Media/Game room. I just finished the HT and ran out of money right now for the "gamming" part but I still plan on putting dry bar, pinball and poker table in the back. The picture below doesn’t show how big the back area really is.


----------



## mockware

I'm new to the group. Found this forum after I got my Ultimate Arcade from Costco - midlife crisis purchase. Anyway, I tried to post my HT pics but I guess I need to have a few posts under my belt before I can do it but my signature should have the link to the pictures on flickr with notes attached. It's been a fun project so far and I splurged here and there on some things but doing things yourself can save quite a bit and we had a few tricks that saved a bunch of money. Most of what you see is mostly DIY. I built the HTPC myself.


----------



## tidalwdave

Okay, I've not posted my gameroom for awhile, so this is an update. It seems to change all the time....


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tleavit* /forum/post/12003770
> 
> 
> My project is officially designated a TH/Media/Game room. I just finished the HT and ran out of money right now for the "gamming" part but I still plan on putting dry bar, pinball and poker table in the back. The picture below doesn't show how big the back area really is.



Wow, it looks pretty tight at the back to still want to get in a pinball, table, and dry bar. Maybe it's just the camera angle.


I think I have the same theater seats as you. Did you get the electric recline and buttkickers installed?


----------



## tidalwdave

mockware, nice room! I like the whole package. Nice photos where you click over them to get details.


----------



## mockware




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/12021433
> 
> 
> mockware, nice room! I like the whole package. Nice photos where you click over them to get details.



Thanks. I would advise anyone finishing a room look into buying bookshelves and framing them in. It is a whole lot cheaper than paying for cabinets and looks as good. With the Home Theater PC, I have all our movies stored on the hard drive so it's just a matter of using the remote to pick the movie you want to watch and it serves as a PVR as well. It, also, has all our music on there. My wife and I like to turn on the starlight ceiling and lounge on the couch listening to music. There are a few things unfinished that I have strategically excluded from the pictures - like the floor behind the bar and the stairs coming down to the basement. I, also, want to put something on the window like a roman shade to hide the window a little better. I have a fathom pinball machine sadly gathering dust in the garage that I would like to fix up and move down there some time. We are thinking of maybe putting a game room behind the hidden door in the back of the room.


----------



## lowonthe456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickplace1* /forum/post/10964954
> 
> 
> Wow - that is actually very cool! Of course this is coming from a girl who owns a few master replica light sabers and the storm trooper helmet.



wow, i mean really wow. [sigh] i knew there had to be women out there somewhere like this.


----------



## impala454

All I had to work with space-wise was a small extra bedroom, but here it is:
My Game/Theater room


----------



## priji

nice rooms .I like it.


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impala454* /forum/post/12194586
> 
> 
> All I had to work with space-wise was a small extra bedroom, but here it is:
> My Game/Theater room



nice! I'll post some pics of my setup real soon


----------



## capstone

All great set-ups guys. Here's my submission. It's been up and "running" for some time, but the one thing I am still pineing (sp) for is a Pinball.


I haven't posted anything here for some time so for some of you this may be a new experience in man-cave goodness.


Enjoy and comments questions are welcomed.


Here's the SlikStik I hand-wired for use with a MAME machine running through my HT

 


The Main Room with 8' Pool Table, Home-Built Holdem Table, Plenty of Decor

 


Home-Built Kegorator / Mobile Bar

 


And finally... A shot into the Home Theater.

 


You should be able to navigate from any of these pics into my details on the project/contruction pics for each of these shots.


----------



## akbrewer

Capstone- awesome setup there! I was wondering if you have thought about, or had any problem with the refrigerator working extra hard to cool that extra space? No problems? I see that you have an external thermometer reading the temp inside, but do you have another thermostat inside of the box or are you just using the fridge's thermostat? Does it stay a constant temp throughout (to any extent that it would make a difference)?


I saw a guy's bar a year or so that had a refrigeration unit of some type installed in a box just like yours and was really tempted to do the same, but your technique seems like it would be relatively inexpensive and fairly easy.


----------



## capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akbrewer* /forum/post/12523142
> 
> 
> Capstone- awesome setup there! I was wondering if you have thought about, or had any problem with the refrigerator working extra hard to cool that extra space? No problems? I see that you have an external thermometer reading the temp inside, but do you have another thermostat inside of the box or are you just using the fridge's thermostat? Does it stay a constant temp throughout (to any extent that it would make a difference)?
> 
> 
> I saw a guy's bar a year or so that had a refrigeration unit of some type installed in a box just like yours and was really tempted to do the same, but your technique seems like it would be relatively inexpensive and fairly easy.



All of the build shot for the Kegorator are here...

 


The thermostat is a "ratshack" special. it has the receiving unit inside the "cool box" with the wireless monitor on the outside. good airflow from the back of the unit is crucial. so far I've had no problems keeping it at a steady temp provided I don't open and close it alot. PM me if you have more questions...


Cappy


----------



## DavidinCT

For you home bar room owners, Has anyone used or tried this ?

http://www.lazydrinker.com/ 


From the web site...

"The Lazy Drinker quite simply is a computer controlled mixed cocktail dispensing device. It's designed to hold 16 ingredients and multiple units can be chained together to get more. By using a series of pressurized valves, the ingredients are mixed automatically by your computer perfectly every time. With a database of over 5000 drinks, you'll have plenty to choose from.


The Lazy Drinker comes assembled in a cooler or as a do-it-yourself kit which can be installed in any manner you desire. Requiring only a Co2 tank and a PC with a serial port, the Lazydrinker can be set up anywhere: from a portable dispensing unit, to a bartop installed unit, to a refrigerator mounted unit, the possibilities are endless."


This is what I want when I start my "man cave", just wondering if anyone has one working and what their thoughts are on how well it works...


----------



## P_Og

I've wanted the Lazy Drinker for a while...it looks awesome! But the practical side of me says that the hoses would get dirty fairly fast and it'd be a pain in the a$$ to clean it by flushing the system.


Having said that...it still looks great. I too would be curious to hear about anyone with actual experience with the Lazy Drinker!


----------



## ResOGlas




----------



## whiskey > work

^^ dude, that's a great game room!


----------



## rastargate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickplace1* /forum/post/10959433
> 
> 
> This may be a girl's point of view but wow - forget the gameroom, check out your view. I just want more pics of the whole place. Very nice!!!



Here are some more pics


The upstairs penthouse (42" plasma)










Looking in










Master bedroom (42" Plasma)










Master Bath (LCD)










The hot tub











I agree that my game area doesn't come near as many of the members. I have so many games in storage as my loft is only like 2300 SQFT. In the future I will purchase the next door unit for an additional 2000sqft. then I will have room for a dedicated theater and gameroom and bar.


Just need the $$$


----------



## FootballDen

How long of a run can you put the kegorator beer on? My buddy is offeriing up a 5 yo fridge and I was gonna covert it, problem is that i dont have the space behind the bar to keep it. I do have a back room and could run the beer to the bar. I know bars do it, does it require anything special??????

thanks


----------



## mbartenhagen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FootballDen* /forum/post/12591255
> 
> 
> How long of a run can you put the kegorator beer on? My buddy is offeriing up a 5 yo fridge and I was gonna covert it, problem is that i dont have the space behind the bar to keep it. I do have a back room and could run the beer to the bar. I know bars do it, does it require anything special??????
> 
> thanks




If you have to run the beer lines for any length you will need to cool them or you will get foam. Take a look here under the draft section and you should be able to find some suggetions on how to do that:

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/ 


Mike


----------



## FootballDen

a 30 foot run maybe less, why do you have to cool them if they are coming out cold?


----------



## mbartenhagen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FootballDen* /forum/post/12597449
> 
> 
> a 30 foot run maybe less, why do you have to cool them if they are coming out cold?



Cold Beer + Warm Lines = Foam


30 Feet is a very long run. I have read about several people struggling with a run of less than a foot to a beer tower.



At 30 feet with no system for cooling the lines you will pour nothing but foam. The systems in bars or restraunts with long runs use some type of glycol system or air system to keep the run cool. Also you would need to run some type of beer gas as opposed to straigh Co2 or you would risk over carbing your beer.

http://www.micromatic.com/forum/us-e...-distance.html 

http://www.micromatic.com/forum/us-e...-beer-tap.html 


Mike


----------



## str1der

You will also have issues with the beer sitting in the lines and getting warm. It will go bad and foul up your lines.


----------



## str1der

Hey ResOglas. You sure like those Candy cabs don't you?


Are those single games or did you convert them to MAME?


----------



## ResOGlas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *str1der* /forum/post/12600287
> 
> 
> Hey ResOglas. You sure like those Candy cabs don't you?
> 
> 
> Are those single games or did you convert them to MAME?



Single games. I'm a collector and don't really fancy the "MAME" thing.


----------



## Tony_M

Been lurking on this site for a while, and I just registered. I am very impressed with the work I have seen on HT's, and Gamerooms made by users on this site.


Here is the Bar/Gameroom I started last February 07 and finished up in July 07.


Bar was constructed from Mahogany Plywood, and I have a solid Mahogany top and trim. 9 coats of Poly on the bartop. Was considering doing an 2 part epoxy finish on the top, but was concerned about how to redo the finish if I messed up.


Jukebox software running on PC behind bar. I replaced the LCD screen on the bar with an ELO touch screen, a few weeks ago. Didn't update the pics yet.



















Back bar has a cherry cabinet underneath with a laminate top. I have a Kegerator in a side room feeding the tap on the back bar. I made the lighted liquor shelves out of MDF and Mahogany plywood.











Pool room side consists of a Brunswick Gold Crown II table with tight pockets.


----------



## str1der

Tony,

Nice bar. Did you use plans or just wing it? I built my current bar but our new house will be finished in about amonth so I'll be building a new one. What does the other side of the bar look like? Did you use pre built cabinets?


----------



## Tony_M

Thanks for the complement.


I did not use pre bought plans, but I had the look planned and drawn out for some time before building.


I did shelves on the left (back side) of the bar and I have a counter running accross the inside of the bar as well.


Picture of back of bar:












Shelves are on the left off of the picture.


More pictures can be seen here:

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/i...0Construction/


----------



## capstone

Tony, Like the bar/Gameroom setup. Great job. I also have a ELO touchscreen (wallmounted near HT entrance) and have been looking for a good bartop gaming software program I can load onto a PC. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tony_M

No, in fact I was looking for one also. I am running a program called Ultimate Jukebox, it provides a nice interface to my Mpeg music collection on my network server.


If you find one let me know.


----------



## Fuzzybear50

Here is my gameroom/poker room and HT 1.0; My second attempt at a dedicated HT will be completed this summer, ......maybe!


----------



## rxq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastargate* /forum/post/12589829
> 
> 
> Here are some more pics
> 
> 
> I agree that my game area doesn't come near as many of the members. I have so many games in storage as my loft is only like 2300 SQFT. In the future I will purchase the next door unit for an additional 2000sqft. then I will have room for a dedicated theater and gameroom and bar.
> 
> *Just need the $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are you serious? From those pics, you appear to be very privledged. A tv in the tub? Wow.


What city is that?


----------



## FootballDen

THat room is really classy looking, i really wish i know how to post pictures of mine. Id like to see what people think of it. I currently have 2 rows of seating in my theater area, a 22 foot shuffle board, 2 homemade poker tables, a bar, with a kegerator, and an ass kicking display of sports memorabilia


----------



## Giant Robot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResOGlas* /forum/post/12586613




DoDonPachi!!!

and look at all those CPS boards...hardcore!


----------



## Fuzzybear50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxq* /forum/post/12815735
> 
> 
> Are you serious? From those pics, you appear to be very privledged. A tv in the tub? Wow.
> 
> 
> What city is that?



He is in Chicago.....


----------



## Fuzzybear50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FootballDen* /forum/post/12816541
> 
> 
> THat room is really classy looking, i really wish i know how to post pictures of mine. Id like to see what people think of it. I currently have 2 rows of seating in my theater area, a 22 foot shuffle board, 2 homemade poker tables, a bar, with a kegerator, and an ass kicking display of sports memorabilia



You need to file your pictures with an online photo hosting service like www.photobucket.com or www.flikr.com , if you want to post pictures in view.


----------



## AngelaC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastargate* /forum/post/12589829
> 
> 
> Here are some more pics
> 
> 
> Looking in



I would recognize that UIC building from miles away. My husband attended There (University of Illinois Chicago). You can throw a rock and hit it its so close!


----------



## easycruise

To tidalwdave and other owners of Star Trek TNG pinball...I also have this pin. I found I had to modify the playfield to get the ball up the ramp and all the way into the Borg ship at the top of the playfield. Even though I had new side flipper and not a steep slope to the playfield, the ball still had a very hard time getting all the way up there. Do you have the same problem?


I took apart the ramp and made it less of a steep slope and now it works much better. FYI, the ball only enters the Borg ship during the Borg mini-game feature if you didn't know already.


----------



## Billa_Bong

WOw nice pics

In the future when I get my own place ill get all these kinda stuff


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easycruise* /forum/post/13081089
> 
> 
> To tidalwdave and other owners of Star Trek TNG pinball...I also have this pin. I found I had to modify the playfield to get the ball up the ramp and all the way into the Borg ship at the top of the playfield. Even though I had new side flipper and not a steep slope to the playfield, the ball still had a very hard time getting all the way up there. Do you have the same problem?
> 
> 
> I took apart the ramp and made it less of a steep slope and now it works much better. FYI, the ball only enters the Borg ship during the Borg mini-game feature if you didn't know already.



That ramp shot is probably the hardest of all my pins. I put a new sleeve in and also realligned (sp?) that flipper. It's still a hard shot, but it does go all the way up the ramp more often than it did in the past, but that will always be a hard shot, there's a very small sweet spot on that flipper for that ramp.


How did you adjust your ramp?


Dave


----------



## easycruise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/13083853
> 
> 
> That ramp shot is probably the hardest of all my pins. I put a new sleeve in and also realligned (sp?) that flipper. It's still a hard shot, but it does go all the way up the ramp more often than it did in the past, but that will always be a hard shot, there's a very small sweet spot on that flipper for that ramp.
> 
> 
> How did you adjust your ramp?
> 
> 
> Dave



It's been years since I did the mod, but I do remember removing a ramp support and shortening another. This made the ramp much more bouncy, but it got the job done because the steepness of the ramp was reduced. First I went too far on reducing the steepness of the ramp and there wasn't enough clearance under the ramp for the ball to travel for that part of game action. You'll figure it out if you do the mod. That shot is worth a lot of points, IIRC.


It is my favorite pin. I'm over 50 yrs. old and been very fond of pinball since childhood. This pin has the best long term playability interest that I've ever seen. Probably because it is a difficult game to master, considering all the mini-games it has. BTW, I love your collection. Which are your favorites?


----------



## easycruise

I wanted to mention our local dealer who has a large inventory and posts his prices on his website.

www.tntamusements.com 


enter and click on "inventory". I have nothing to do with this business.


----------



## FootballDen

YOU DIDNT claim that place, they sell decent merchandise, but the guy running the place is an absolute tool. Ever been drunk late night and one of his goofy a$$ infomercials come on? I have almost put a gun to my head because i was too drunk to find the remote and sat through it!!


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easycruise* /forum/post/13088615
> 
> 
> BTW, I love your collection. Which are your favorites?



Thanks, my collection seems to change monthly. Right now I have:


Stargate by Gottlieb

Star Trek: The Next Generation by Williams

Jurassic Park by Data East Pinball, Incorporated

Elvira and the Party Monsters by Bally

Whirlwind by Williams

The Addams Family by Bally

Bram Stoker's Dracula by Williams

White Water by Williams

Cactus Jack's by Gottlieb

Guns N' Roses by Data East Pinball, Incorporated

Tales from the Crypt by Data East Pinball, Incorporated

Fish Tales by Williams

Jack*Bot by Williams

No Fear: Dangerous Sports by Williams

Starship Troopers by Sega

No Good Gofers by Williams


My current favorites would be Addams Family and Dracula. Stargate and Guns N Roses are a blast too. Elvira is great when I can get it playing. I recently purchased it and it needs some work. I had it playing almost perfect for the last week and tonight it developed a flipper issue that I'll need to mess with.










I had a Roadshow, Twilight Zone, Simpsons Pinball Party, and Indiana Jones, but sold or traded them recently.


What pins do you have?


----------



## garykagan

I'm still building my game room and trying to determine if it makes sense to salvage an original Star Wars stand up arcade machine I bought years ago. The flyback transformer needs to be replaced or fixed, and I don't know if it is worth the trouble....










Anyone had to get their vector arcade machine repaired?


gk


----------



## HD-DVDwonder

that's a really great layout FuzzyBear


----------



## tidalwdave

Okay, just a quick game room update. My pool table is stilll here as is my MAME, but the pins always come and go. Here are the most recent pins..


----------



## Mac3

That's a pretty hi-tech center speaker stand you've got there, Dave







.


Seriously, though -- if that were my house I'd never get anything done.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mac3* /forum/post/13238005
> 
> 
> That's a pretty hi-tech center speaker stand you've got there, Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Seriously, though -- if that where my house I'd never get anything done.



It is a pretty rock on stand huh? It also doubles as a step ladder with storage under the lid.










I don't get much done, I'm always too busy fixing the pinball machines to do anything else around the house.


----------



## thenry1989

some of you guys have really sweet game rooms. A lot of them must have cost a fortune lol.


----------



## types

these are awesome


----------



## DavidinCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garykagan* /forum/post/13114512
> 
> 
> I'm still building my game room and trying to determine if it makes sense to salvage an original Star Wars stand up arcade machine I bought years ago. The flyback transformer needs to be replaced or fixed, and I don't know if it is worth the trouble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had to get their vector arcade machine repaired?
> 
> 
> gk



I have a star wars cockpit that I restored.

http://www.anywherecool.com/starw.htm 


I am running a 19" monitor in it but, I have the 25" CRT sitting, will get to it sometime.


The color vector monitors are a pain to get parts(made for only 3-4 years in the 80's) for, I do know someone who helped me in when I was having problems but, have not talked to him in a while, might be able to get in touch if you can't find anyone to help.


My man cave/game room is coming soon, just waiting to finish up the other side of the house (the actual living space)....


----------



## rocktechie

Wow....

This post is simply amazing what a great collection you guys are having with you this is really impressive.


----------



## daveofstrength

wow crazy set ups in this thread


----------



## msdesigngroup

Tidalwdave


Nice setup! BTW, what kind of fish are in the tank?


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msdesigngroup* /forum/post/13809915
> 
> 
> Tidalwdave
> 
> 
> Nice setup! BTW, what kind of fish are in the tank?



Thanks!


Fish are just easy to maintain Tetras, catfish, and platties. I don't have the money or time for saltwater, though saltwater fish are a much nicer.


----------



## terrible_buddhis

mine is starting to take shape:


game side:











Theatre side:


----------



## Raymond23

Here's an update to my space. Basically, the goal was a livable space for the whole family, but with a mancave feel to it. Looks classy, but with as many toys as I can cram in...


Has a full wetbar with fridge, microwave, media center, nintendo Wii, 42" plasma, full surround sound in the ceilings, pinball, 70 in 1 cocktail table (Pacman, Donkey Kong, etc), poker table (with a tble top to make it more versatile). There is also a full bath, and 2 bedrooms (which are used as an exercise room and a home office).


----------



## elmalloc

crazy


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/13838536
> 
> 
> Here's an update to my space. Basically, the goal was a livable space for the whole family, but with a mancave feel to it. Looks classy, but with as many toys as I can cram in...
> 
> 
> Has a full wetbar with fridge, microwave, media center, nintendo Wii, 42" plasma, full surround sound in the ceilings, pinball, 70 in 1 cocktail table (Pacman, Donkey Kong, etc), poker table (with a tble top to make it more versatile). There is also a full bath, and 2 bedrooms (which are used as an exercise room and a home office).
> 
> 
> {pics snipped}



I like it!


Where'd you get your poker table? I want to get one.


----------



## Raymond23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scaesare* /forum/post/13856788
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> 
> Where'd you get your poker table? I want to get one.


 http://www.stinegametables.com/


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond23* /forum/post/13862184
> 
> http://www.stinegametables.com/



Thanks.


Again, congrats on the room... great "feel" to it.


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/13094939
> 
> 
> Thanks, my collection seems to change monthly. Right now I have:
> 
> 
> Stargate by Gottlieb
> 
> Star Trek: The Next Generation by Williams
> 
> Jurassic Park by Data East Pinball, Incorporated
> 
> Elvira and the Party Monsters by Bally
> 
> Whirlwind by Williams
> 
> The Addams Family by Bally
> 
> Bram Stoker's Dracula by Williams
> 
> White Water by Williams
> 
> Cactus Jack's by Gottlieb
> 
> Guns N' Roses by Data East Pinball, Incorporated
> 
> Tales from the Crypt by Data East Pinball, Incorporated
> 
> Fish Tales by Williams
> 
> Jack*Bot by Williams
> 
> No Fear: Dangerous Sports by Williams
> 
> Starship Troopers by Sega
> 
> No Good Gofers by Williams
> 
> 
> My current favorites would be Addams Family and Dracula. Stargate and Guns N Roses are a blast too. Elvira is great when I can get it playing. I recently purchased it and it needs some work. I had it playing almost perfect for the last week and tonight it developed a flipper issue that I'll need to mess with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Roadshow, Twilight Zone, Simpsons Pinball Party, and Indiana Jones, but sold or traded them recently.
> 
> 
> What pins do you have?



Sweet lineup! You got rid of TZ and IJ? I sold my Roadshow too.


----------



## elmalloc

Who isa millionaire in here? These things are crazy!


----------



## Cameron

I'm not a millionare. I'm sure many members of AVS are though.


----------



## terrible_buddhis

update to my man cave...


before:











after:


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron* /forum/post/14041992
> 
> 
> I'm not a millionare. I'm sure many members of AVS are though.



Why you talking down to them, billionaire.


----------



## diegobobcat

Hi I'm diego from Italy and I have just find this forum. Maybe some of you will appreciate my game room's photos I built last year all about my self.

This is the direct link to pictures

:// xoomer.alice.it/mameandcoinop/game%20room/GaRoonov2007/album/index.html 


and this is my main webpage

:// xoomer.alice.it/mameandcoinop/ 


My site talks about restoring, mods and other technical stuff about wonders arcade machines I hope you will like it.


Best regards. Diego Vitale (italy)


PS I'm sorry for only italian language on my website. Bye


----------



## diegobobcat

...in the links dont appear the http couse this forum dont allow to do for spam problems. Bye


----------



## elmalloc

that sweet as heck


----------



## Beta Man

very nice!


----------



## tidalwdave

I haven't updated my gameroom photos in five months, so below is the current line up. Anyone else have any updates or photos to share?


----------



## Cameron

Great Gameroom! Thanks for posting the pics. Pins rock.


----------



## elmalloc

Thanks Cameron


----------



## reedl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diegobobcat* /forum/post/14247881
> 
> 
> Hi I'm diego from Italy and I have just find this forum. Maybe some of you will appreciate my game room's photos I built last year all about my self.
> 
> This is the direct link to pictures
> 
> :// xoomer.alice.it/mameandcoinop/game%20room/GaRoonov2007/album/index.html
> 
> 
> and this is my main webpage
> 
> :// xoomer.alice.it/mameandcoinop/
> 
> 
> My site talks about restoring, mods and other technical stuff about wonders arcade machines I hope you will like it.
> 
> 
> Best regards. Diego Vitale (italy)
> 
> 
> PS I'm sorry for only italian language on my website. Bye



You have a Fairchild Channel F! I happen to enjoy that oldie but goodie home video game. It is so retro.


reed


----------



## elmalloc

What is Fairchild Channel F?

My local game shop (danny veghs) is having no interesting till 2010 on pool tables, foosball, etc. High quality stuff.


Thing is, with the economy the way it is, do we spend money - or save and save for the rainy day that never comes and then we die and our children get that money and live the life you wanted to dammit


----------



## whiskey > work

trade the kids for pinball machines. Problem solved


----------



## elmalloc

they worth $3 though the little rascals


----------



## paddles27

I've been a lurker for a long time on many of the threads here. My project has a very different focus than most of the traditional style game rooms. I wanted to build a room focused around video gaming.


It is a relatively small space (12x12), so I had to pick and choose the type of games to include. I decided upon systems that gave me a high degree of flexibility like MAME and PCs, so I could frequently update my games as my tastes change.


The following are the highlights:

A MAME machine that I built a few years ago.

A Megatouch that I bought used

5 Dell PC's - for computer gaming

Xbox 360

40" Samsung LCD

A Roku Brightsign to power 2 monitors that display game demos

A programmable LED sign


----------



## tidalwdave

Cool use of space paddles27. How do you like the megatouch? I've been thinking about picking one up. Does it get boring? How do they hold up?


----------



## paddles27

Actually I don't use the Megatouch very much...The MAME and Xbox setup gets much more use.


----------



## MidnightBright

ahh man i need to get out of an apartment and into a house so i can have my gameroom already.


----------



## Calgary Dave

Wow...some gorgeous rooms out there. There's a lot I want to change with mine. For one thing its not a "comfy" area, in that you can't lounge around and watch TV. It's more a poker/billiards/darts room. It's the basement and I went with Slate flooring with in-floor heating.

But all these other rooms has got me thinking of making some additions. Anyways...here's mine;


----------



## elmalloc

Wow


----------



## swolgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calgary Dave* /forum/post/14938403
> 
> 
> Wow...some gorgeous rooms out there. There's a lot I want to change with mine. For one thing its not a "comfy" area, in that you can't lounge around and watch TV. It's more a poker/billiards/darts room. It's the basement and I went with Slate flooring with in-floor heating.
> 
> But all these other rooms has got me thinking of making some additions. Anyways...here's mine;



Nice ass room but cheap crap chips! You need to invest in some clay or ceramics.


----------



## whiskey > work

that's an awesome space! But I see your point about a lounging area. I don't see a way to fix that based on what I'm looking at because every bit of space appears to be used and every item in there gets used as well. Even the 2 tables. Maybe just super comfy poker chairs and call it a day?


----------



## FreeEnterprise

I love my "arcade".


I have a sega stand, which I am going to convert to MAME one of these days... I already have about 4,400 games on my mame computer.


And a williams flash.


I also have a bally "eight ball" that has been converted to super tournament domino's. But, it has some battery acid damage to the boards, and I haven't gotten to it, so it stays out of the basement until its right...











I just picked up williams pinball hits for the Wii. I usually don't like pinball "video" games, as they don't have the "feel" of a real pinball. But, I am very impressed with this game. The weakest part is the flippers, they don't feel as "real" as normal flippers, but overall I give the game a 9 out of 10. Playing Rudy on "funhouse" felt just like the real thing. Plus all the games are set to "factory" specs, so you don't have all those issues with arcade "cheating" that many operators do to their machines just to make more money off of them...



















my backyard "game area"... We played "capture the flag" last month.


----------



## elmalloc

how many of those 4400 games did you pay for


----------



## pumbaa071

so tidalwave im in charlotte where do you find your pinball machines? i was looking for an arcade game for a room in my house but dont know where to find them locally for a good price.


----------



## Flabberjabber

Been lurking for a while and wow what great rooms you guys have. I just finished putting on the cabinet doors in my poker room last night. Here is a quick cell phone pic. What do you guys think? Too much? There is a fridge going in the empty space to the left. The air conditioner is also going to get a fresh coat of black paint. This was a old cookhouse.








http://entertainment.webshots.com/ph...=entertainment


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pumbaa071* /forum/post/15278730
> 
> 
> so tidalwave im in charlotte where do you find your pinball machines? i was looking for an arcade game for a room in my house but dont know where to find them locally for a good price.



We have a great pinball community and I've gotten to know may people around the area. A good place to start is our website, www.pinballbash.com 


Thanks

Dave


----------



## pumbaa071

thanks i will take a look around. where in charlotte are you? i am in the university area.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pumbaa071* /forum/post/15362840
> 
> 
> thanks i will take a look around. where in charlotte are you? i am in the university area.



I'm a few miles north of the University Area. I'm in Harrisburg. Shoot me a PM if you want to come buy sometime or visit our forum.


----------



## pumbaa071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/15381343
> 
> 
> I'm a few miles north of the University Area. I'm in Harrisburg. Shoot me a PM if you want to come buy sometime or visit our forum.



ahhh ok im off mallard creek. i signed up to the forum but havent posted im still trying to figure out what is being said half the time. im not very familiar with pinball machines so brands and slang have me lost. i was just looking for an inexpensive pinball machine to start with. dont want to drop 1000+ and find out neither me nor the gf use the thing. i dont know what pinball machines go for though.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pumbaa071* /forum/post/15381833
> 
> 
> ahhh ok im off mallard creek. i signed up to the forum but havent posted im still trying to figure out what is being said half the time. im not very familiar with pinball machines so brands and slang have me lost. i was just looking for an inexpensive pinball machine to start with. dont want to drop 1000+ and find out neither me nor the gf use the thing. i dont know what pinball machines go for though.



If you want to come by my house and see/play my pins and get an intro to them, the upkeep, the various costs/types of pins, shoot me a PM. I'm off New Years Eve, New Years Day, and Sat. and Sunday.


Dave


----------



## smooth tha boss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easycruise* /forum/post/13090687
> 
> 
> I wanted to mention our local dealer who has a large inventory and posts his prices on his website.
> 
> www.tntamusements.com
> 
> 
> enter and click on "inventory". I have nothing to do with this business.



ima have to use that site provided in the near future thanks for sharing.


----------



## tidalwdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smooth tha boss* /forum/post/15452498
> 
> 
> ima have to use that site provided in the near future thanks for sharing.



Unless you are rich, I'd not buy from TNT. Those prices are outrageous. The pins are more than 1-2k overpriced in most cases from real world prices.


----------



## QueueCumber

Hello,


I've had The Addam's Family pinball machine for around 7 years now and I had planned to add more machines sooner, but got involved in my whole Home Theater project for the last few years and was too busy to add anymore, let alone maintain my single machine. I'm finally getting close to finishing the final touches on my HT and had a chance to open up the machine and replace bulbs, etc., and I got around to ordering two more machines as well, Twilight Zone and Star Trek: The Next Generation, which will arrive next week sometime.


It has been a pleasure seeing some of the arcade's people have shared on this thread. Thanks for posting them!


I'll post pics when everything is up and running...


----------



## cxxgame

Ok.


----------



## chiliDog

My Little Playroom so far

Olhausen 8' Pool Table, LG (42LG50) 42" 1080p LCD, Xbox 360 Pro, Dish HD Receiver, Chaplin 6oz Popcorn Popper, 1965 Moulin Rouge Pin (EM), Foot Long Master Chief =)


----------



## jgalty

chiliDog: Sweet pinball machine.


----------



## chiliDog

Thanks, it's come a long way since I acquired it, but I'm torn on whether to mess with the original paint. The cabinet isn't looking that great, but it's original. You can see what I started with here .


----------



## Karman

Here's my small (and tightly packed) gameroom. There is also an Asteroids that isn't visible in the pics and a Speed Racer pachislo facing the Ms PacMan.


----------



## chiliDog

Man, I would love to have a Galaga machine. Cool stuff.


----------



## RLPIII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiliDog* /forum/post/16542461
> 
> 
> Man, I would love to have a Galaga machine. Cool stuff.



+1. That was my favorite growing up.


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiliDog* /forum/post/16542461
> 
> 
> Man, I would love to have a Galaga machine. Cool stuff.



Yep, great game from those days. My kids get a kick out of watching me play it at a arcade whenever the occasion arises.










Maybe I'll have to find one to stick in the garage setup.


----------



## jayteez

a quick iphone panoramic shot of my work in progress basement. i gotta get a bar down there and something on my bare walls.


----------



## bigrock66

Tron was my thing! Wow, i am so envious!!!!


----------



## QueueCumber

I would love to find a Cliff Hanger, the anime laser disc game from the 80s...


----------



## Karman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QueueCumber* /forum/post/16609081
> 
> 
> I would love to find a Cliff Hanger, the anime laser disc game from the 80s...



Cliffhanger is somewhat rare and VERY expensive, as are many of the laser games. Check out http://www.d-l-p.com for more info and classifieds.


----------



## ImRonMexico

no one plays ping pong?


----------



## phoenix_rising

Tha looks awesome!


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ImRonMexico* /forum/post/16699037
> 
> 
> no one plays ping pong?



I do, but it's hard to put in a room large enough for competitive play. I have a $1,500 tournament table that's folded up in storage because I don't have enough room for it anywhere.


CJ


----------



## weremichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karman* /forum/post/16542352



You got Burgertime running on your Galaga console???? That is sweet.


----------



## Karman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weremichael* /forum/post/16734234
> 
> 
> You got Burgertime running on your Galaga console???? That is sweet.



I'm running an Arcadeshop multiboard ( http://www.arcadeshop.com/multi-pcb/multi-pcb.htm ) in the Galaga


----------



## 404Ender

Some of these setups are amazing, I'm so jealous. I'll get around to posting pics of mine eventually, maybe after I add a few new things


----------



## Twisster

karman, cramped and stuffy, just like the arcade!


----------



## paddles27

My project has a very different focus than most of the traditional style game rooms. I wanted to build a room focused around video games. The room has 5 dell PC's that allow LAN games to be played. I usually bring a table into the room so that we can add more PC's if 5 is not enough.


It is a relatively small room (12x12), so I had to pick and choose the type of games to include. I decided upon systems that gave me a high degree of flexibility like MAME and PCs, so I could frequently update my games as my tastes change.


The following are the highlights:

A MAME machine that I built a few years ago.

A Megatouch that I bought used

5 Dell PC's - for computer gaming

Xbox 360

40" Samsung LCD

A Roku Brightsign to power 2 monitors that display game demos

A programmable LED sign by Asayo.




























I'm reworking the console gaming area to make better use of the space and adding rope lighting around the rooms perimeter to add more indirect lighting.


----------



## farmer_joe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/9558929
> 
> 
> Outside the den is the family room with the pool table, a 55 inch HDTV, a foosball table, and the kegorator (sp). Does this room combo make a "Game Room", or is it like the home theater, where you have to have a dedicated room? (I do have a dedicated theater, upstairs).



I think any room with a kegerator is game to me.


----------



## FootballDen

You clock, it is lcd correct? Can you program it? Stopwatch style? What did you pay for it? Where did you get it?

Im looking for something like that for our poker league


----------



## noki123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/10244328
> 
> 
> Okay, I FINALLY took some photos of my "gameroom". We just moved into the house, a few months back, but we are finally getting things unpacked and it's almost a home. I still need to paint the theater room and hang some pictures.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't have a gameroom, I have rooms with game/fun type stuff in them. I couldn't find a house with a basement for a good price, which is what I wanted so I could have a full dedicated gameroom. So, I just used different rooms for different things.
> 
> 
> All photos are here.... http://tbas2k.com/Gameroomweb/
> 
> 
> For those that don't like to click on links, some photos are below.



Man awesome simple yet ellegent love your style of decorating your home. I am so impressed by this i will also buy a snooker table for my living room.


----------



## whiskey > work

man I love pinball machines


----------



## farmer_joe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karman* /forum/post/16542352
> 
> 
> Here's my small (and tightly packed) gameroom. There is also an Asteroids that isn't visible in the pics and a Speed Racer pachislo facing the Ms PacMan.



Wow, you have an incredible looking game room! Where did you get all those old school machines? Auctions of some sort? Online or in your community?


Are the arcade game machines hard to maintain? The main thing I would be worried about would be one of them breaking down and not being able to get it back up and running again. What is your procedure in the case of that happening?


----------



## Karman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farmer_joe* /forum/post/16916002
> 
> 
> Wow, you have an incredible looking game room! Where did you get all those old school machines? Auctions of some sort? Online or in your community?
> 
> 
> Are the arcade game machines hard to maintain? The main thing I would be worried about would be one of them breaking down and not being able to get it back up and running again. What is your procedure in the case of that happening?



My machines have come from a variety of places. Only one (the large T-Mek machine) came from an auction. The rec.games.video.arcade.collecting newsgroup is a place to start. People in the hobby trade games there all the time and there is bound to be some in your area (or you can ship like I did with the Star Wars/ESB machine). There is also an AVS-like forum at http://www.klov.com . After being in the hobby for a while, you will find others in your community and can buy/sell/trade with them.


As for maintenance and repair, each machine/manufacturer has its own issues. Some machines are dead reliable while others are nightmares (Pole Position). The hardware configuration varies widely between manufacturers. Each had their own way of building power supplies, etc. and you learn the ins and outs of each. Williams, for example (makers of Joust, Robotron, Defender, etc) shared a lot of their hardware with their pinball machines. As a result, their video games have separate pcbs for cpu, rom, sound, etc.


The real rub to the hobby are monitors. A nice game that may be worth $350 in good condition could have a bad or missing monitor. That monitor is going to cost between $125 and $200 to repair or replace. Do you do it? Its sort of like choosing to put a new engine in an old car. Its a no brainer on high demand titles like Centipede or Ms PacMan, but do you invest in a new monitor for a Time Pilot? The other issue is, 19" crt's are getting hard to come by. Most plants manufacturing crt's have shut down and/or converted to lcd's. As supply goes down and demand goes up, we all know what happens to price. Repair is always an option, but not if the tube is badly burned (as 20+ year-old monitors typically are after displaying only Pac Man mazes its entire life).


----------



## tidalwdave

Updated photos....


----------



## Tony_M

Picked this up last weekend.


----------



## carrythomas

Hey guys,


I read all post here, i am searching Xbox360 gamestation, where i can play this kind of games!!


----------



## android6011

I'm jealous of 90% of these


----------



## Javatime

Awesome...a slot machine! Now that is unique and something you just don't see. Does it work on coins? I live about 30 minutes from Atlantic City and often wondered if you can buy their used machines. How do you go about acquiring one of these guys?


----------



## Tony_M

Casinos are always replacing slot machines. I don't think you can purchase them from the casino directly, but there are a number of companies that resell them to the home market.


I would recommend this company http://www.ohiogaming.com/ for purchases I have dealt with them and found them knowledgeable and honest.


If you don't want to purchase a machine from a dealer, look on craigs list for your area. You can find a good one from time to time, but do your research first.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/17597435
> 
> 
> Awesome...a slot machine! Now that is unique and something you just don't see. Does it work on coins? I live about 30 minutes from Atlantic City and often wondered if you can buy their used machines. How do you go about acquiring one of these guys?


----------



## jattmoney

I wish I had a game room


----------



## Old




----------



## mvp2005fan

Very nice, Old!


Question: how do you keep the darts from marking up the walls besides skill alone? A dartboard would be cool, but we had one of those in the dorms in college and destroyed the wall it was on.


----------



## Remax

He either never plays it, or is really good. Im sure they make something to go around the dartboard to protect the walls.


----------



## Javatime

I just finished my basement a couple of months ago. Here's the Pool Table and Dart Board











No holes in the wall yet from playing darts, but the wife wants me to add something around it...we'll see. I'd really like to get a pinball machine to put in the corner to the left. I also just added a small 3" light can in the ceiling above the dart board.


----------



## mvp2005fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/17697467
> 
> 
> I just finished my basement a couple of months ago. Here's the Pool Table and Dart Board
> 
> 
> 
> No holes in the wall yet from playing darts, but the wife wants me to add something around it...we'll see. I'd really like to get a pinball machine to put in the corner to the left. I also just added a small 3" light can in the ceiling above the dart board.



Beautiful set up! May I please ask where you got the game room sign?


The perfect pin for you would be "Eight Ball Deluxe", given your theme and color scheme. http://www.ipdb.org/showpic.pl?id=762&picno=3154


----------



## Javatime

I found it at BB & Beyond...I think it was about $15.

That is a great looking pin. I've been looking for something along that theme that's colorful witha good looking playfield. I'll have to keep checking on craiglist.


----------



## JoshMKiV

I need to take some better pictures, but this is the room outside of the theater. Gold Crown 4 from a pool hall that closed.


----------



## ShoopNL

Added a xbox360 elite to my home cinema


----------



## elmalloc

Old - is that a mcclure shuffleboard table? Looks very much like one.


----------



## tidalwdave

Wow, it's been a year with no updates. Anyone have any photos to share? I have some that I need to post hopefully tonight.


----------



## SirGSS

Agreed. These are some beautiful setups, and while I can't afford one, myself, it's always fun to ogle peoples' game rooms.


----------



## cpotteke22

Here are a few shots of mine. The gaps you can see in the carpet are gone now- hoping to get some higher res, complete shots up soon.


----------



## rwaaudio

Game room with Gold crown pool table. Home theater upstairs. Attachment 195957 

Attachment 195956 

Attachment 195958


----------



## DavidinCT

Very nice !!! Keep em' coming !


----------



## rwaaudio

Sitting room with slot machine, tv, and corner heater. Also table tennis and closet behind double doors. Attachment 196074 

Attachment 196073 

Attachment 196075


----------



## Pryme57

Hey RWA, great looking place! Where did you get the poker table? I've been looking for something similar.


----------



## tidalwdave

Bump!


----------



## DavidinCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tidalwdave* /forum/post/20910040
> 
> 
> Bump!



I was hoping someone would do that


----------



## nickfoeppel

any good places to get slot machines?


----------



## Bones81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *str1der* /forum/post/9620471
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine. In some of the Pics you can see some of my movie props and autograph pics. I built the bar, Mame machine, and the poker table. I made the table so it could fold and be moved to the side when room is needed. Sorry for the pic size. I couldn't figure out how to make them thumbnails until clicked on.



digging the poker table and star trek photos.


----------



## matt_t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bones81* /forum/post/20942485
> 
> 
> digging the poker table and star trek photos.



Agreed. My game room definitely needs more memorabilia. The walls are a little too empty.


----------



## ShuffleboardsTod

These are not my Game Room like the cobbler's children have no shoes I have a gameroom but when we bought the home they had a pool table already and built in bar, we did add a shuffleboard but not one of our best models. These are two different gameroom pictures from two shuffleboard Tables we installed in Fort Wayne Indiana this weekend
  
 


This last one would make anyone envious I do not think you will find too many gamerooms in the country with a viper parked inside. This was actually more of a toy garage, they even had a cigarette boat in the next room behind this. Should have gotten a picture of the boat. I do not have that many customers who follow AVS but a few have posted pictures of their gameroom on AVS. If you are looking for a shuffleboard table for your gameroom they are a great addition. They do not take up that much room and can go along side one wall. We sale them on our web site and you can send us an email to mention the AVS forum we will give you a special discount on a www.mccluretables.com/c-1-mcclure-shuffleboard.aspx]shuffleboard Table.[/URL]


----------



## mymediaguy

My game room/man cave progress.


----------



## derekhonda

Man, there are some killer set ups here. Mine no where compares but I enjoyed checkin you're guys out and figured we could bump it up a little and get some fresh pics! Just added a stop light, was a fun little project and not a bad addition for


----------



## CptnRandy

I don't have a "game room," but I do have an arcade in the lobby of Cinema Murray:

 
 
 
 


The table can be expanded with two leafs and covered in a custom green felt cover for poker nights.


----------



## Greg613

I have never seen a home claw game. Do you win the prizes, then throw them in a basket to be put back in the machine or stock it with new prizes?


Love the pay phone by the way. That is something I have wanted for a while.


----------



## CptnRandy

I supply the quarters, but if you win something with the claw you have to take it home!


I still have bags of the things, the result of having two daughters.


----------



## mn_hokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fuzzybear50*  /t/793178/game-room-photos/120#post_12805618
> 
> 
> Here is my gameroom/poker room and HT 1.0; My second attempt at a dedicated HT will be completed this summer, ......maybe!



Wow.. I LOVE that poker table. Would make an awesome addition to my basement. Where did you find that?


----------



## Horrorfan76

My budget "game room", next to my little theater..Its good for just having a few buddies over and jamming out to the jukebox, while playing a little hold'em


----------



## reedl

I recently updated my game room photos..

http://pblq.com/arcade.html 


Plus I have a Soda gun setup.

http://pblq.com/Soda.html 


15 Pins is enough for now.


----------



## Horrorfan76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reedl*  /t/793178/game-room-photos/270#post_22708706
> 
> 
> I recently updated my game room photos..
> http://pblq.com/arcade.html
> 
> Plus I have a Soda gun setup.
> http://pblq.com/Soda.html
> 
> 15 Pins is enough for now.



Wow, thats a really cool game room..hate to see your electric bill









Love the skeeball machine, reminds me of the boardwalk, when I was a kid!!


----------



## reedl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Horrorfan76*  /t/793178/game-room-photos/270#post_22710641
> 
> 
> Wow, thats a really cool game room..hate to see your electric bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the skeeball machine, reminds me of the boardwalk, when I was a kid!!


The machines are on four wall switches so I can turn them on or off as needed. My electric bill is high anyways. I have over 20 computers in the house, including a file server with 28 TB of storage. I leave some of the computers on all the time because they provide streaming capabilities to my other devices in the house, or to my iPad out of the house. Plus i work out of my house, so I need to have multiple computers running all day long.


In fact a year ago, I had an energy audit, and while my natural gas usage is low (even though I have a gas cooktop, and dryer), my electric bill is higher than others. Of course all those computers and other electronic devices generate heat which means I do not need to heat the house with gas as much.


The skeeball was purchased at an auction at Salisbury Beach, MA from an arcade that was having a going out of business auction sale. It was $125, and included the complete set of real wooden skeeballs. These balls alone are worth two to three times that price.


I can never sell it though. My wife and kids would disown me.


----------



## ragedogg69

Well after months of demo work converting one decent loft and bedroom to just one giant super loft, my game room is just about complete. The idea was not to spend a fortune. I subbed out plumbing, electrical and drywall texturing. The rest I did all by my lonesome. I lucked out in many instances. Finding many great deals and salvaging the granite from bulk trash pick up day.









 

Game room/bar. $600 pool table I found on craigslist. Air hockey was $30 on craigslist as well. Assorted memorabilia on the wall and shelf.
 

A shelf I built at the top of the stairs landing for more memorabilia and my wife's military awards.
 

$50 Foostable on clearance at sears. An X-mas present in the form a basketball hoop. Sadly the scoreboard no longer works and the company wants $90 for a new one.








 

Another view of the hoops and foosball, along with my Chiefs dartboard. (another xmas gift.)
 

Finally the wet bar and another shelf for memorabilia.



Really, I would like to add some additional seating and a MAME arcade. I have a few more jerseys and some 8x10s to hang, I am just waiting to save up some more money. Arnt we all?


----------



## kkroger

I had to move a little more than a year ago due to a fire, One of my mandatory things was a FULL basement and big enough to have a pool table and Full size Air Hockey.

well here is the game room a work in progress, I came here looking for ideas from a Google Search.


----------



## chinadog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkroger*  /t/793178/game-room-photos/200_100#post_22995641
> 
> 
> I had to move a little more than a year ago due to a fire, One of my mandatory things was a FULL basement and big enough to have a pool table and Full size Air Hockey.
> 
> well here is the game room a work in progress, I came here looking for ideas from a Google Search.



Love the fact that you just hang stuff on the concrete and don't wait until you've got finished walls up.










Bud


----------



## kkroger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog*  /t/793178/game-room-photos/270#post_22995802
> 
> 
> Love the fact that you just hang stuff on the concrete and don't wait until you've got finished walls up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bud


Love the backhanded comment.

Sorry if it doesn't meet with your approval.

Like I say came here to see some other's ideas.


Well I had to put them somewhere, all of the cases had fire and smoke damage, So I hung them on the wall.

The "Finished" walls will include..... Wait for it.... Paint.

Yep that is right Paint on Concrete.

Sorry if it doesn't suit you. I will try not to lose any sleep over it.


Down the hall and around the corner is some other stuff... Again no "Finished" walls...

Don't like it? Oh Well...


----------



## Mr.Tim

Actually, I don't think it was intended to be backhanded. Welcome to the forum.


Tim


----------



## chinadog

Not back handed at all! Was very serious, I do love it. I should have done that a long time ago.


And has Tim said, welcome to the club (forum).


Bud


----------



## kkroger

Well my goal is to make it look sort of like the old Basement pool rooms.

Walls will be painted and the floor will be Stained and Sealed.


I have placed a few "art" pieces about the room, Photographs I took.

















and a copy of the BWW Chicken from their "Get it to GO"










The Ceiling will probably be a dark suspended ceiling with an Embossed Tin Section over the billiard table.


The Billiard Table I bought was "incomplete" some of the apron skirting was missing or damaged or poorly made... but it was cheap and had a slate bed. $200

Ugly black, So I bought some Chrome Corner Miters and made the stainless steel skirting. Paid a bit to have a pro setup the table.


Matches the Air Hockey Table. (Wish I could have scored a Valley Air Hockey for what I paid for this one) Still a lot cheaper than the "Game" stores...


Bought the Valley Cougar 8 Dart machine off E-Bay Local, They even delivered it. Got it for about a third the cost of the "Game" stores.


TV is a Sony that I bought from a friend who needed $$


----------



## godsbrother

One cool idea is to not putting up a drywall or drop ceiling, but spraying the "ceiling" black. The duct work, plumbing, joists, canned lighting (if you put it in)...spray it all black. It sounds strange, but it looks really, really cool. And you don't have to worry about any issues with installing the ceiling or leaks damaging your ceiling.

 


More pics here:

http://www.houzz.com/photos/basement/black-ceiling


----------



## pairadux

Someone had mentioned that to me once and I didn't give it too much tought until I saw those photos. With the propensity for stupid leaks coming from my kitchen and their half @$$ job with piping, it might be worth it. Definitely gives it a cool look without spending a boatload on ceiling tiles or drywall.


Besides, if I don't like it, then it's an easy fix.... cover the darned thing with something.


BTW - I too love the fact that the dude above hung stuff on the cement. With as long as I have to wait until stuff gets done, I'm tempted to do the same so I can figure out if my memorabilia actually fits on the wall.


----------



## overwilhelmed

This thread needs more posts. Sorry for the crummy pictures but here is my basement game room.


----------



## AVSSVA

Finally got my pool table for my game room, I had envisioned an 8 ft table, shuffleboard table, and an electronic dartboard. But have decided to go with just a pool table and a small pub table. My game room is 19 x 15, it would be just to cluttered looking, had I jammed all those games in there. So I picked the one game I truly wanted and just made it a pool room. I have my (man cave) or "my apartment" as my wife calls it, broken down into 3 sections, pool room (19 x 15), office - Tv room (13 x 15), and home theater (22 x 13.6). Prior to buying a pool table, I had a bumper pool table in the room, which would allow me to fit the shuffleboard table. But it didn't take long to realize, that the bumper table just isn't fun playing by yourself, not to mention my family was bored of it within a week.


----------



## megdagooch

Does anyone have anything new to share for those of us looking to steal I mean borrow ideas? There are lots of broken links throughout the thread









This is what I am starting with:


----------



## josh606

I have a 24x24 building would it be big enough to fit two 8ft pool tables comfortably and still have a little room for seating? What would be best for making it into a game room/man cave?


----------



## mtbdudex

Here's our modest game room, it's outside the basement dedicated HT room.

Pool table used from guy at work for $400, it's a Valley table with slate top, things a tank. In a few years I'll re-do the felt.
Dart board with DIY cork backing zone, steel tip not soft tip - I hate those so much
Table top foosball via Costco, I'd recommend others not go table top, go full size
Futon added for sleepovers, kids love that
Added a ping/pong table for 2013 Christmas, need to take pict/post it here later


That's a DIY wood shelf below also.










I put ceiling stereo speakers in over the pool table










here's the DIY shelf being stained
 


Dartboard needed protection from steel tips damage to the electronic display, so I made a clear cover from plastic storage bin
http://www.amazon.com/Sportcraft-Zenith-Bristletronic-Dartboard-Cabinet/dp/B0042ELCV6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 










Cue stick storage










wide views of game zone







.

















.










That's a $75 sale ping pong top on top of the Valley Pool table, kids latest rage is playing ping pong tournaments, gets them off of mindcraft








http://www.sears.com/sportspower-conversion-top/p-00601368000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6 

I added some wood 2" x 4" blocks with felt pads for mid support, the top is flat, sturdy, and level now.


----------



## ViperVenom18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godsbrother*  /t/793178/game-room-photos/270#post_23018003
> 
> 
> One cool idea is to not putting up a drywall or drop ceiling, but spraying the "ceiling" black. The duct work, plumbing, joists, canned lighting (if you put it in)...spray it all black. It sounds strange, but it looks really, really cool. And you don't have to worry about any issues with installing the ceiling or leaks damaging your ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here:
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/basement/black-ceiling



My house's basement has an open ceiling just like this, and I did not want to put in a ceiling for numerous reasons as well. I'm glad I found this idea! Thank you.


----------



## megdagooch

I have a few updated photos:


----------



## boon147

Would love a pool table.

My next house will hopefully be in a couple of years, and has a few pre-requisites. One of which is a game room / man cave / whatever you want to call it!!


----------



## ruck86

Wow. These 'Game Rooms' are bigger than my living room.


----------



## fierce_gt

ruck86 said:


> Wow. These 'Game Rooms' are bigger than my living room.


I kind of thought this was a bit funny. I've always figured living rooms should be smaller, after all, there's a lot more going on in a game room.


----------



## Log1x

Some of these are slick!


----------



## SeriousRookie

I'm jealous of these setups!


----------



## megdagooch

Anything new anyone? We got a new Ms Pac Man


----------



## dn1zzle

Nice games room fellas....


----------



## mannt88

megdagooch said:


> Anything new anyone? We got a new Ms Pac Man


Nice game room


----------



## megdagooch

Thanks! We have been working on it again! Just picked up an Xbox for the kids and some tavern puzzles today.


----------



## BSDLLC

This is a great thread. I need to get some good quality pics and post them. I have two arcade / emulation cabinets, pool table slots etc... Love the pinball machines.


----------



## Jim Loftus

megdagooch said:


> Thanks! We have been working on it again! Just picked up an Xbox for the kids and some tavern puzzles today.


That is freaking AWESOME. AWESOME.


----------



## RTankster

running out of room


----------



## megdagooch

RTankster said:


> running out of room


Isn't that always the case????
Nice room!


----------



## lostimage08

Here's mine! Big IT nerd so it's basically all Media/Video Games.
I just moved to cali so i have to re-do all the work in the new house. #newProject


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Really jealous of the space some of you have. Houses in the UK, particularly London, are so small. I wish I had more room. Fortunately my wife let me use the dining room for all my DIY project builds/contraptions. 

Room:



Racing Sim Rig:



PS4 console cabinet (built for my son):



Gaming Desk:



Arcade Cabinet:



Space Sim cockpit (will have a VR headset when I complete the project and manage to shoehorn it into the room somewhere):


----------



## dodadippity

Very impressive!

Been lurking for awhile

My dream is a HT plus game room area for my basement.

I've got some basic stuff but until I can afford to actually finish the basement, it won't look so nice. Right now I've got 8' slate pool table, Joola ping pong table, 110" power screen with Sanyo PLV Z4 projector (old school hand me down), and Denon 6.1 receiver with PSB speakers and an SVS sub with an amp driving it.

I think I want to paint ceiling flat black since its just beams and I don't want to lose height and maintain access to pipes etc...

Next I'm hoping to score a nice used football table and Golden Tee game.

Will post image once I get to 5 posts


----------



## dodadippity

Ok let's see if this works


----------



## megdagooch

Very nice space!
We have a theater and found it beneficial to have the spaces separate.
The kids love to hide out in the game room during super bowl parties ;D


dodadippity said:


> Ok let's see if this works


----------



## Noyak20

ThereIs0nly0ne said:


> Really jealous of the space some of you have. Houses in the UK, particularly London, are so small. I wish I had more room. Fortunately my wife let me use the dining room for all my DIY project builds/contraptions.
> 
> Room:
> 
> 
> 
> Racing Sim Rig:
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 console cabinet (built for my son):
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming Desk:
> 
> 
> 
> Arcade Cabinet:
> 
> 
> 
> Space Sim cockpit (will have a VR headset when I complete the project and manage to shoehorn it into the room somewhere):


That is some serious tech!


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Thanks @Noyak20 and @buymeapc. Completing the projects has taken around 6 years or so to-date but that includes some serious re-modelling or re-building of some of them. I had a great deal of enjoyment putting them together.


----------



## bigtg

This thread is AMAZING!!! Any one got an old Metal Slug machine; that game blew everything away.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

I don't really have an actual gameroom until I get my basement finished, but here is my lineup for right now. I just ran out of space.

We just started framing the basement last weekend, so it's going to be awhile until I'm done. For now, I hijacked one of the main floor bedrooms.


----------



## vespaguy

Here's my (almost finished) basement game room. I don't have a very large space, but I still have room for about 5 or 6 games without it getting too crowded. I have a few more cabinets I need to move in to the room and I have some things to hang on the walls, but I'm just about done.


----------



## tuckerpc389

Hi all, love the photos and rooms on here! Attached a few of my own from my game room/s. Thanks!


----------



## Evokazz

Awesome idea for a thread.


----------



## shmaun

I keep saying one day I will buy a pinball machine and some of these pictures are inspiring me again


----------



## Electric Rod

Excellent gameroom you have there! I myself have one pinball machine "Creature from the Black Lagoon". Unfortunately it wont throw out the ball, so I guess the ejection-mechanism has gone bad. Since you have so many pinball machines, perhaps you could give some hints on what to do, as there's no pinball repairmen to be found in my part of this country. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## weboperations

Hey guys, our game room has been completed for a while, just wanted to post some pics.... Its a pretty simple room with not alot of stuff, but its a great place to hang out and watch TV, play some pool, etc.

Pics attached...


----------



## luizw81

Weboperations I love that arcade sign! I've been looking for one for our media room. Where did you get it, if you don't mind?

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## weboperations

luizw81 said:


> Weboperations I love that arcade sign! I've been looking for one for our media room. Where did you get it, if you don't mind?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


It was custom made by a shop on Etsy. I think the shop has since folded, but there are a few other shops on there that still make similar signs. 

I haven't seen anything similar to this one though, as it's 5 feet wide, all steel and is all remote controlled with different light patterns.


----------



## tboysen00

kkroger said:


> I had to move a little more than a year ago due to a fire, One of my mandatory things was a FULL basement and big enough to have a pool table and Full size Air Hockey.
> well here is the game room a work in progress, I came here looking for ideas from a Google Search.


In the middle of finishing my basement wish I woulda went this route. Sweet setup!


----------



## tboysen00

Old said:


> 


Nice setup. I'm jealous! 👍🏿


----------



## tboysen00

paddles27 said:


> My project has a very different focus than most of the traditional style game rooms. I wanted to build a room focused around video games. The room has 5 dell PC's that allow LAN games to be played. I usually bring a table into the room so that we can add more PC's if 5 is not enough.
> 
> It is a relatively small room (12x12), so I had to pick and choose the type of games to include. I decided upon systems that gave me a high degree of flexibility like MAME and PCs, so I could frequently update my games as my tastes change.
> 
> The following are the highlights:
> A MAME machine that I built a few years ago.
> A Megatouch that I bought used
> 5 Dell PC's - for computer gaming
> Xbox 360
> 40" Samsung LCD
> A Roku Brightsign to power 2 monitors that display game demos
> A programmable LED sign by Asayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reworking the console gaming area to make better use of the space and adding rope lighting around the rooms perimeter to add more indirect lighting.


Wow nice setup dude.


----------



## kkroger

tboysen00 said:


> In the middle of finishing my basement wish I woulda went this route. Sweet setup!


Sad to say not much has changed I did add a Beer fridge Glass front SS etc, a Pizza Oven, and some more guitars, and of course on the OTHER end of the basement I added a BUNCH more Guitar Amps... and Speaker Cabs. had a minor flood but not more than a couple inches of water, Monsoon rains power failure and finally backup battery failure... A couple guitar pedals died, but that was it.
Switched all the lights to LEDs... 


But I changed jobs about 4 times since then got Excessed from a Lab job into a packing job and a union contract resulting in an $11 per hour pay DECREASE... Went to a railroad job as a Brakeman and got laid off in one month, took a supervisor job there and quit when two of my crew almost got killed due to a rookie Rail Coordinator... Now I just make Artwork and signs for people's Man Caves and Game Rooms! LOL! 
So now I Can't post pics though I posted pics in my original post in THIS thread? Huh? Nice....


----------

